# Fire bike



## petritl (Jan 10, 2016)

I saw this picture on Facebook, was this a one off or were these made as a model. Does anyone know about this bike?


----------



## barracuda (Jan 10, 2016)

Birmingham Small Arms custom job, iirc.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 10, 2016)

It's Italian- I saw the picture in a small picture book of interesting bikes published in the 1990s.  Lots of fire, work and military bikes.  Damned if I can find it now...


----------



## barracuda (Jan 10, 2016)

I dug that book out of my shelf (_La Biciclette_, 1989) in case I was remembering wrong. It's a nice resource filled with mostly Italian bikes. This particular Fireman's Bicycle is listed as a 1905 B.S.A. designed for firemen on duty in petrochemical plants. That brass cylinder next to the crowbar on the handlebars is a nozzle for the coiled hose, and the book states that the design incorporates a pulley block as well, though I'll be damned if I can figure out where it is on the bike.


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 11, 2016)

Very interesting bike.


----------

